# Old Gas - what to do with it? is it safe to dump?



## HughJass (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi,
I recently bought a Husky 365 x torq and the dealer said to be sure to pour out the gas if its 30 days old. I know that gas will gum things up when its old, but my question is what to do with the old gas? I have a fire pit out back that I have been pouring it on, but I wonder about some of it seeping into the ground. We have a well. Are there any concerns about gasoline contaminating ground water? I thought most of it evaporated but I dont know. Also, it seems ironic that the EPA is putting ethanol in gas to help the environment, but the result is people dumping old gas because of the ethanol in it. Any thoughts appreciated.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

I dump it in the POS push mower.

But the thing just won't die :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Fifelaker (Apr 22, 2012)

Pour it in your truck,car,lawnmower any 4 stroke.


----------



## Rokon (Apr 22, 2012)

Hmmm, well, the fuel is petroleum based...taken from oil...taken from the ground.

Setting it free in your fire pit won't hurt anything. However, you may want to keep your face away on initial fire up. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mo. Jim (Apr 22, 2012)

Fifelaker said:


> Pour it in your truck,car,lawnmower any 4 stroke.



This is what I do also.


----------



## sunfish (Apr 22, 2012)

30 days ain't too old, for me, never had a problem keeping it in a sealed container for 6+ months.

That said, I dump in the the mower, or truck, or on something I want to die...


----------



## carym2a (Apr 22, 2012)

Just dump it on the ground, thats where it came from, we all need to do our part , give back what we take


----------



## gtsawyer (Apr 22, 2012)

Depending on how much old gas and how clean it is determines what I do with it.

If it's a small amount (chainsaw tank amount), I just pour it on a pile of kitty litter and let it evaporate. It's usually long gone within a few hours.

For larger, clean amounts I just pour it into one of the cars or pickup - as long as there is enough good stuff in the tank to offset the poor quality of the old stuff.

I haven't figured out what to do with large, dirty amounts - but since I've never had that problem, it's not a worry.


----------



## 7sleeper (Apr 22, 2012)

Lawnmower/tractor, anything 4 stroke.

7


----------



## blsnelling (Apr 22, 2012)

30 days is excessive.


----------



## russhd1997 (Apr 22, 2012)

I use my saws often enough so that I don't have an old gas problem. I would dump it into my tractor if I had to dispose of some though. Gasoline will contaminate the ground water if enough of it was dumped but the small amount from a chainsaw tank should evaporate before it gets in to a well.


----------



## openloop (Apr 22, 2012)

You could always.....um...... burn it. :dunno:


----------



## lwn9186 (Apr 22, 2012)

I dump mine in with waste oil and take it to recycler.


----------



## forestryworks (Apr 22, 2012)

russhd1997 said:


> I use my saws often enough so that I don't have an old gas problem. I would dump it into my tractor if I had to dispose of some though. Gasoline will contaminate the ground water if enough of it was dumped but the small amount from a chainsaw tank should evaporate before it gets in to a well.



Depends on soils and depth to water table.


----------



## jcl (Apr 22, 2012)

I put it in the waste oil bucket then use it to burn brush piles in the winter


----------



## Winchester356 (Apr 22, 2012)

lawnmower runs fine on it.


----------



## o8f150 (Apr 22, 2012)

brush pile for me


----------



## billyjoejr (Apr 22, 2012)

FWIW- I topped off(91 octane/stihl ultra) my FS130 trimmer back in October and put it in the shed. Pulled it out this morning(April 22) and it fired first pull with choke on. Ran perfectly. No difference in performance when I added fresh(2 day old) mix.

It is water that causes ethanol to separate and cause problems. I buy my fuel from Safeway because they are busy so I figure fuel is the freshest and chance of water in it is very low. I store my fuel cans in the shed out of the weather. I also store my chainsaws, trimmers and mower in the shed. I always top them off before storing them and they always fire right off and run great whether its been a month or a year.

I deliver propane for a living and am always in peoples back yards. I bet 75% of people leave their gas cans and mowers/trimmers sitting out in the weather. Most of the gas cans have the nozzle pointing up and no cap on the end, so there is no doubt it collects rain and absorbs moisture out of the air. I bet these are the same idiots the dealers see with ethanol problems. Just can't fix stupid....:bang:


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Apr 22, 2012)

I will use very little for weed killer (doesnt take much), and use the rest for burning brush (used with precaution).


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Apr 22, 2012)

Billyjoejr, you got lucky. I use 91 octane, and hp ultra now. My saw shop 4-5 years ago said 30 days tops for etyhanol saw gas. And here Chevron super has been the best for our saws. I always cap my cans, and keep them in and dry. The ethanol is what the problem is, and can create moisture and water itself, so I have been told. All I know Is I have had to replace my 660 car due to it, rebuild my polesaw carb twice, and my 044 carb too. I have been guilty of storing my saws in the winter and some gas gets old. You should have seen the inside of my pole saw carbuerator. It is not just hype or talk it is really happening. If you get lucky with that old gas you are lucky, but it is a matter of time. And it is not good to run that old fuel. I also am using startron, as one of my friends here recomended it, it is made to curb all the ethanol issues.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Apr 22, 2012)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Billyjoejr, you got lucky. I use 91 octane, and hp ultra now. My saw shop 4-5 years ago said 30 days tops for etyhanol saw gas. And here Chevron super has been the best for our saws. I always cap my cans, and keep them in and dry. The ethanol is what the problem is, and can create moisture and water itself, so I have been told. All I know Is I have had to replace my 660 car due to it, rebuild my polesaw carb twice, and my 044 carb too. I have been guilty of storing my saws in the winter and some gas gets old. You should have seen the inside of my pole saw carbuerator. It is not just hype or talk it is really happening. If you get lucky with that old gas you are lucky, but it is a matter of time. And it is not good to run that old fuel. I also am using startron, as one of my friends here recomended it, it is made to curb all the ethanol issues.



one saw fuel tank load I will pour in my work car tank it holds about 15 gallons so it gets dispersed pretty well,, I've never had a problem,,,

On the saws or other two smokes you're not gonna use for a while,,, re-utilize the fuel as above, or if it is still fresh I put it back in my mixed jug,,, crank the thing up and hold it upside down till it runs out,,,,, that gets enough out that whats left evaporates...


----------



## bezza1 (Apr 22, 2012)

i just use it in the mower and car i buy 98 octane every time for me 40 days is the limit on my saws


----------



## eiklj (Apr 22, 2012)

I don't tend to believe the hype and especially not the 30 day rule. I've run (and own) too many 2-strokes that have fuel that's more than 1 year old, maybe close to 2 years in my snowblowers. I should probably dump the snowblower fuel. Anyway, I'll pour it into my solvent tank or the neighbor's weedeater.
je


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 22, 2012)

Lawnmower, splitter, trash pumps, pressure washer.

Any 4 cycle will handle slightly degraded gas better than a 2 cycle.

If it's really nasty, it gets mixed with Diesel and used for Woof juice on brush piles.

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## McCulloch1-52 (Apr 22, 2012)

Dump it in a tractor.


----------



## H 2 H (Apr 23, 2012)

o8f150 said:


> brush pile for me



I've been going thru atleast 3 gallons a month (2 cycle gas) so it doesnt matter to me 

But I don't keep any gas for over thirty days :msp_smile:

The gas that is over thirty days old I use to start fires in burning barrow and fire pit


----------



## AR200 (Apr 23, 2012)

Dump it in the lawn mower with a some straight gas. I use to love running my dirt bike 2 stoke gas in the mower if it sat too long I love the smell. Don't have a 2 smoke anymore. Made me feel like I was riding. We have several non ethanol stations arond here and I always use them and put stabil in the tank with the oil. Ethanol is bad for anything with a carburetor. If you run everyday maybe not the case but I don't want to chance it when I can get mm ethanol.


----------

